# Few small projects I have done



## seversonspainting

These are just few projects I have done. I am working to get bigger projects.






























Painted the deck on this house


----------



## seversonspainting

Sorry about the over sized pics. I tryed to make them smaller


----------



## vermontpainter

Why would you spend 10 minutes masking off that sidelight, 1 minute spraying it, and then 10 minutes cleaning the sprayer when you could have spent 10 minutes brushing it and 2 minutes cleaning the brush?


----------



## seversonspainting

Rolling, who rolls any more. I spray everything. Unless its for older homes and such.

Really, I just can't find rolling is any better. It leaves it rough feeling and looks like crap.


----------



## vermontpainter

I said brush, not roll.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I don't think V said roll, I think he said brush. But I agree spraying a side light seems like over kill... but that's just me.


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> I said brush, not roll.


Sorry couldn't type that fast!


----------



## seversonspainting

He did say brush, my mistake. I just don't like the brush marks it leaves behind. looks very ugly.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> He did say brush, my mistake. I just don't like the brush marks it leaves behind. looks very ugly.


 
Then I would be one of those painters doing alot of ugly work.


----------



## seversonspainting

Admin or Mod, please close this thread


----------



## vermontpainter

Nothing wrong with spraying, nothing wrong with brushing. To each his own. Its up to all of us as pro painters to choose the right tool for ourselves and the application at hand. I was just curious, and so I asked. You will find alot of that on this or any forum. Thats why they exist.


----------



## seversonspainting

Yes, true. But its the way you asked it. Everyone paints there own way I guess. That's what makes all different and Pros I guess.

I guess I am what you call the new school painter vs the old school painters.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Why am I supposed to close this thread?


----------



## ProWallGuy

And just an FYI, severson, I was looking at your website. You may want to check the spelling and grammar. I saw numerous mistakes throughout. Especially on the first line:

Severson's Painting is commitment to first-rate service and quality workmanship has set the standard by which all other painters are measured.

I also wouldn't show this:

*License Not licensed yet

**If I was required to have a license in my state, and didn't yet have one, I surely wouldn't point that out.
*

Not criticism, just friendly advise.


----------



## seversonspainting

Never mind about closing this thread.

Also I have that on the site because I am working on the license. I am going to our government center on Monday to get the process started.

Thanks letting me know about the errors on the site. I will have to spell check again.


----------



## NEPS.US

Your gonna be fun.

It looks like you used a can of spraypaint to paint that side light by the overspray marks. If you have that much trouble brushing a sidelight to get brush marks .....your not old school or new school ....your a hack.

You need to have a website to get a licence?

If you can't take criticism then don't post pictures of your work or your website. This isnt a DIY site and if you loose your attitude you may learn something.


----------



## NEPS.US

......yup, that is a aerosol tip spray pattern.


----------



## seversonspainting

Ok, first off, I am not a hack as you so claim. All I am saying is I don't like brushing unless I have to. Second there is no over spray, so I don't know what your talking about. Everything is clean, you can drive down and ask the homeowner yourself.

"You need to have a website to get a license?" What?? I said I am going to our local government center on Monday to start the license process. I made the site before and started doing some work for a friend and then it went from there, so this is why I have to get a license now.

Third, I can take criticism pretty good. It just how some people come off I take a different way. I know this is not DIY site, not that hard figure out. But any way thats besides the point.

I am not here to start a war. I am here to get info and learn from others. If you not here for that, then I suggest you find some where else to go.

I also understand that this is a busy site and people are here all the time. I came here the same reason you came here. To give adive and help other. Not to smart off to others. Were all adults here (well I hope  ).

There I spoke my mind.


----------



## NEPS.US

on the glass ....the red stuff is overspray


----------



## seversonspainting

Why don't you drive down here and show me then.


----------



## NEPS.US

seversonspainting said:


> Rolling, who rolls any more. I spray everything. Unless its for older homes and such.
> 
> Really, I just can't find rolling is any better. It leaves it rough feeling and looks like crap.


 
And this is why people think sprayers are for hacks. Learn how to brush and roll before you can run.


----------



## NEPS.US

seversonspainting said:


> Why don't you drive down here and show me then.


 
hahaha ....I guess aerosol cans is defined as "spraying" then ....:blink:


----------



## seversonspainting

Well if you think I used a spray can, then so be it. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Are you happy that you ripped on the new guy now.:whistling2:


----------



## GMack

Seversen, you should relax a little bit and take your medicine. Spraying a sidelight is very unusual. The people "ripping" on you are some of the best in the business. You would serve yourself well to consider anything they are telling you.


----------



## NEPS.US

welcome


----------



## vermontpainter

Severson

I believe they are referring to your red sprayed sidelight, which I questioned you about earlier. You pulled the picture from this thread, but they can still see it at your website, where in the masked version of the picture, there is clearly a discernable overspray pattern. 

On second look, I dont regret asking you the question, because each time I look at that sidelight it gets smaller and smaller. There must be about 12 square inches of surface there to paint. Any pro painter ought to be capable of nailing that with a brush. 

You are far from alone in the "I painted my friends/girlfriends/mothers house and decided to go into business". You arent really distinguishing yourself from the pack yet.


----------



## seversonspainting

I don't care to talk about this anymore thanks. Although I have to say I did not decide this over the I painted this for friend or whatever, I also paint for a living at another job I do. So I pretty much got some things under control.

I do hear were your coming from painting a side window with a HVLP gun but what the heck, live and learn.

Any way, enough with this subject please.


----------



## MAK-Deco

seversonspainting said:


> I also paint for a living at another job I do. So I pretty much got some things under control.


You said a lot by that quote.. Maybe thats how you should of presented yourself. Someone who is starting out but still working for someone...


----------



## seversonspainting

I will try harder next time. Sorry if that didn't look so professional on my end.


----------



## NEPS.US

It's all a learning experience. Just remember most of us have been where you are right now. Good luck and welcome to the site. :thumbsup:


----------



## seversonspainting

Thanks NEPS. I am just hoping I don't start climbing the ladder and then fall on face and have file bankrupt.


----------



## michfan

*U never know...*

Maybe it was a very, very, high paying sidelight job? :confused1:


----------



## tsunamicontract

seversonspainting said:


> Third, I can take criticism pretty good.


pretty _*well*_
these are things spell check will not catch. same as on your site.

pretty brutal though guys lol, you even went to his site to find more things to harass himself. Better make sure all my pics are NEPS-tacular and my site is flawless before I post them :thumbup:

Curious about the opening page picture, is that something you painted? RedHill Painting gets to use pictures like that because they actually painted for the Ben Moore Pottery Barn catalog. Just because there are so many "perfect room paint job pics" out there I do not feel one is entitled to use any pictures that are not of work they did. Its cheating. Like the NoRisk Painting pic that NEPS called out.


----------



## seversonspainting

No not really. But I like it and the customer was happy.


----------



## seversonspainting

tsunamicontract said:


> pretty _*well*_
> these are things spell check will not catch. same as on your site.
> 
> pretty brutal though guys lol, you even went to his site to find more things to harass himself. Better make sure all my pics are NEPS-tacular and my site is flawless before I post them :thumbup:
> 
> Curious about the opening page picture, is that something you painted? RedHill Painting gets to use pictures like that because they actually painted for the Ben Moore Pottery Barn catalog. Just because there are so many "perfect room paint job pics" out there I do not feel one is entitled to use any pictures that are not of work they did. Its cheating. Like the NoRisk Painting pic that NEPS called out.


Can you explain more about the front pic. Which one, the middle or the bottom ones.


----------



## tsunamicontract

the one over your title and nav bars. the green room with the beige furniture and trim?


----------



## vermontpainter

What Tsunami is saying is that it looks as if the picture on your homepage is not of your own work. Is it?


----------



## seversonspainting

No its not, its off one of them template designs when I bought my domain name, I am not good with web design. Front you can see if not the best out there. But it does get the point across. I hope.


----------



## vermontpainter

I dont want you to feel like we are picking you apart. However, for most of us the website is used to display our own work. Its a marketing and sales tool for your company. It is kind of counterproductive to waste the best space on your website with work other than your own. You might want to consider changing that.


----------



## michfan

*Rouging 'em up*

Severson, these guys are jabbin at ya bit to prepare for the crude business world you about to hurl yourself into. Wait till you have to deal with a crazy wacked out customer! Just look at it as thickening that skin of yours!


----------



## seversonspainting

I would like add something of my own, but I just can't afford someone to design a site for me right now, so for now this will work. Later down the road I will see what I can do.

Thanks for the heads up Michfan. I know what its like to deal with them wacked out customers, I have dealt with customer all my life.


----------



## vermontpainter

michfan said:


> Severson, these guys are jabbin at ya bit to prepare for the crude business world you about to hurl yourself into. Wait till you have to deal with a crazy wacked out customer! Just look at it as thickening that skin of yours!


Michfan

Nope, I dont think that we would be spending our time and energy in preparing our young Jedi for that. I am sure that our concerns are not in that area.


----------



## seversonspainting

Come on, your doing quite will. Preparing me yes. LOL.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> I would like add something of my own, but I just can't afford someone to design a site for me right now, so for now this will work. Later down the road I will see what I can do.


Ok Severson, if you didnt like me before, you are going to hate me now, but I have to ask: Is the rest of the work shown on that site yours?

(WHERE IS JASON WHEN WE NEED HIM?)


----------



## seversonspainting

I don't hate you. But yes, the rest of the work on my site is mine. I wouldn't lie about them.


----------



## tsunamicontract

oh man, Nathan, is it relivent that you


> currently lives alone in the Rochester area.


?? I am sitting here cracking up reading this, not because you live alone (I do) but because I found that on your website. Keep in mind we are just trying to help, I would consider removing that from your website. along with the lack of licensing. 
and, out of curiosity, how do you remove paint fumes from the work area?


----------



## vermontpainter

I think Eric the Handyman is from Minnesotta. Perhaps he can help us understand what is going on here. I really like Eric. He seems like a stand up guy, and normal.


----------



## seversonspainting

this came at good time, since I am heading over to edit my site. I will fix that. I am glad you got a good laugh.. LOL.

What do you mean where in Zumbrota, vermontpainter, thats name of a town in MN


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> oh man, Nathan, is it relivent that you
> 
> ?? I am sitting here cracking up reading this, not because you live alone (I do) but because I found that on your website. quote]
> 
> That is a too much information (tmi) situation. An adult living alone is not an achievement that is typically advertised. That is interesting.


----------



## seversonspainting

thats funny


----------



## seversonspainting

There everything is taken care of on the site for now. Or until some else comes along and finds other things.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> There everything is taken care of on the site for now. Or until some else comes along and finds other things.


 
Well actually...on the homepage you refer to "our experienced painters" and then on another you say "Severson Painting currently employs 1 professional painter."


----------



## Wing 54

One more word of advice, I'd take out the No job is too small. "Severson's Painting will beat any price, so call for a free estimate today!"

Whenever you mention anything about price you're just setting yourself up for a problem. You need to sell the quality of your work, not that you can be the cheapest.

What if you get some schmuck running around throwing out lowball estimates and then having HO's call you.

Also I live in SW MN. When I called the state they said you didn't need a license to paint. Also not to tape or texture drywall. But if yer gonna pound a nail, wire or anything else you need a license.

All you need to paint is a pulse and pay your state income tax.


----------



## seversonspainting

OK thats really cool. So then were do I go to pay get a TAX ID same place government center.

I can fix them errors later. Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## seversonspainting

What part of SW MN do you live in. Since I am from Rochester, MN


----------



## NEPS.US

And I thought the fireworks were on the 4th.


----------



## seversonspainting

what do you mean??? Im lost


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> what do you mean??? Im lost


:laughing::w00t::lol::laughing::w00t::lol:


----------



## seversonspainting

thats me getting lost, it happens alot.


----------



## GMack

seversonspainting said:


> what do you mean??? Im lost


I think NEPS was just thanking you for your contributions.


----------



## Wing 54

NEPS.US said:


> And I thought the fireworks were on the 4th.













They were in Boston wern't they.

:icon_cool:


----------



## Wing 54

I'm in my own little place in the world out here bout 9 miles from Iowa and 50 miles from SD.

They told me tax id number is your SSN and all you need to do is file qtrly income tax estate.

You might wanna check though for your own satisfaction.


----------



## tsunamicontract

see, it may have hurt at first, but now that you have been picked apart, everything goes back together so much better. Something that I wish I had done sooner was put in the contract that all belongings and what not must be moved before I arrive (except large furniture) that way the painter spends less time moving other people stuff (which they end up paying for and that doesn't really make sense to waste your time this way and also reduces the chance of liability for breaking things). You might want to change that wording in your website a little bit. Wish I could have put that in better english for ya  

two more website edits:


> Severson's Painting is *commitment* to


 needs to say committed

also I would say Congratulations on So and SO on your sponsorship by Severson's Painting instead of for letting him sponsor you.


----------



## seversonspainting

ok, I can change them things tomorrow. thanks for the help. If only someone could design the site for me I would be better off, LOL.


----------



## ProWallGuy

seversonspainting said:


> There everything is taken care of on the site for now. Or until some else comes along and finds other things.


Someone pointed out that we were just going to your site to finds things to harass you with. That isn't the case for me. When someone posts their site in their signature, I always look just because I'm curious to what everyone else has. I point out errors because we all make them and I would hope someone would tell me if I had one or two. God knows if we are going to be critical about a site, you can be sure customers are too. Many high-end and wealthy customers will spot spelling errors and whatnot, and the deal will be sunk before it ever happened.

BTW, I would photoshop out the date and time stamp on the garage door pictures. They show the 'before' picture was actually taken one minute after the 'after' picture. Some people don't believe in magic. :laughing:


----------



## MAK-Deco

Wing 54 said:


> I'm in my own little place in the world out here bout 9 miles from Iowa and 50 miles from SD.
> 
> They told me tax id number is your SSN and all you need to do is file qtrly income tax estate.
> 
> You might wanna check though for your own satisfaction.


If your a sole proprietor then you can use your SSN but if your eventually get employees then you will need a Fed Tax ID, EIN number you can call the IRS for that.


----------



## seversonspainting

OK col, that help out alot. So when Tax season comes around all I need to do it bring all my info to my tax guy and work everything out there. 

I mean take my receipts, and how much money I made right.


----------



## RCP

seversonspainting said:


> OK col, that help out alot. So when Tax season comes around all I need to do it bring all my info to my tax guy and work everything out there.
> 
> I mean take my receipts, and how much money I made right.


And a bucket of money to pay your taxes! You should look for a local group like SCORE or check your homebuilders group. There are groups who will help you set up a small business. You need to talk to an accountant or lawyer now so you can set up your business right. 
There is a lot of good info on this site as well, read through all the threads, pay attention to Brian, PWG, Slick and many of the others! Timhag will give you all the links sooner or later!


----------



## mistcoat

ProWallGuy said:


> BTW, I would photoshop out the date and time stamp on the garage door pictures. They show the 'before' picture was actually taken one minute after the 'after' picture. Some people don't believe in magic. :laughing:


Hahaha!!!
You old boys don't miss a trick do you?!?!?!

This has been an interesting topic. Hat off to you all. :notworthy:

mistcoat (UK)


----------



## seversonspainting

Cool I just contacted SCORE in our area. I should hear something soon. Thanks.


----------



## premierpainter

Yep overspray from a spray can


----------



## vermontpainter

say it aint so severson, say it aint so...:blink:


----------



## seversonspainting

GRRRRRRRRRRR... tell me where the over spry. On the tape. Yes that's over spray from a spray can. You got problem with it, take it with my BOSS. LOLOLOL, wait, that's me.

Really, thats over spray from an HVLP spray gun.


----------



## seversonspainting

Now, I have to get off my butt and take a pic of my HVLP spay can.:wallbash:


----------



## seversonspainting

There we go, these are my to spray cans I used to for the door.

Say what you want about them.:thumbup:


----------



## seversonspainting

oh come on, no smart remarks yet. thats odd. LOL. I thought for surely there would be tons.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> oh come on, no smart remarks yet. thats odd. LOL. I thought for surely there would be tons.


Severson

Imagine painttalk before you joined. Then, recall yourself joining, and in the first 24 hours of your membership, you post about 70 times. I think this market has become saturated with your posts. Take some time, pull up a chair, search the archives, come back with questions. Its been like a game of pin the tail on the donkey with you so far. You are stabbing around in the dark for answers. We can only help so much. Go...do the work. Come back enlightened.


----------



## seversonspainting

What ever. I just want post any more. Forum are here to post on, so what I post. You dont like see my name or what.

I can ask as many questions as I want.

Anyway, If you have a problem with that, then ban me.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

I feel so left out, I missed this entire thread. Can I ask, how old are you severson?


----------



## vermontpainter

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I feel so left out, I missed this entire thread. Can I ask, how old are you severson?


What are you implying Homey? :shifty:


----------



## GMack

seversonspainting said:


> What ever. I just want post any more. Forum are here to post on, so what I post. You dont like see my name or what.
> 
> I can ask as many questions as I want.
> 
> Anyway, If you have a problem with that, then ban me.


What do you want to be when you grow up, Severson? . . . Dude, really, take my advice. Relax. Don't post so much. Read more. See if you can learn something. You won't last at your current rate.


----------



## timhag

Sevey, If your gonna post pics,,,,you must be able to take what is dished out here. We will rip you a new one,but guess what? You will learn from the fun we will have with you.


----------



## seversonspainting

Yeah, yeah. LOL. I going to be cutting back on posting, and searching more. I have taken your advice on the site. I have done major changes on the site. I am still working on it though. 

Really, I am much nicer out in the real world, I guess this is cyber, so I guess its different. sorry.


----------



## timhag

Just a warning, NEPS/Hawkeye will tear your pic apart. He will have you wanting to reach into your pc just to grab him by the neck. :yes::yes:


----------



## NEPS.US

timhag said:


> Just a warning, NEPS/Hawkeye will tear your pic apart. He will have you wanting to reach into your pc just to grab him by the neck. :yes::yes:


Hey, just because there was a big ass can of Behr stain sitting on that deck dont blame me ....:thumbup:

Hey Sev, You do sound young and inexperienced. Take your time. Dont let your emotions get the best of you here or in business. We all have alot to learn. The information is here, lets see what you can do with it.


----------



## seversonspainting

LOL, I will try to keep my cool, not promises though


----------



## seversonspainting

Thanks NEPS


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Hey, just because there was a big ass can of Behr stain sitting on that deck dont blame me ....:thumbup:
> 
> .


Just find out JNLP planted that can there to make me look like a DIYer. If I can talk him into going to the vette show he will not return.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> LOL, I will try to keep my cool, not promises though


If ya don't keep your cool, we will have you beating your dog.


----------



## seversonspainting

Funny. LOL


----------



## Formulator

Are you guys done beating up the new guy? I mean.. maybe he used Rust-Oleum Universal on that! Any of you have a problem with that! :jester:

Just kidding with you. I know you guys are too good for that lousy DIY stuff, but I heard there are pics of epic paints in the thread below this. It could be just a rumor though!

Severson, you seem like a well-intentioned guy and, just so you know, they beat the hell out of me when I got here too. Especially Vermont... he made me cry myself to sleep a few nights. But, they warm up and you seem nice enough, so they will most likely become a good source of expertise and help to you in the future.

Good luck!

Carter


----------



## cadchick

K Sev - if you can handle a little more tweaking on the site... I missed this whole thread until now - so I have no idea of what it looked like before the thread/flamewar started. :whistling2:

Ok = going backwards cuz I'm from Canada eh and well this is what bothered me first... so meh - here goes ...

Last page - on the contact info page - 

_Thank for contacting us. Please use this forum to contact us regarding paint questions, appointments, and more. We "*would"* love to *here - should be "hear"* what you have to say. _

I would suggest combining the "getting back to you" sentence to the first paragragh. But thats just a suggestion. 

Testimonial page - get something on there asap! 

Service page - you have a LOT of repetition occuring within your services - either go point form under each heading or just drop the first word - you will get less eye strain  You may even be able to combine some of them together as one usually goes with another. (just a thought)

Project page - looks fine (am I correct in that the garage pics are from the same time - just from diff angles? The job is not done yet?) 

And final - Home page - Honestly you have a good start here but it really needs to be re-worded to make it read & sound easier. You can keep everything you have - it just needs to be um played with to smooth out the rough edges. If you want ideas, let me know. I dont mind helping out. 

OVERALL - I like the overall layout of the website - the icons for your heading are cool with the animated paint chips, and the roller action with your name is a nice touch. 

Im really critical when it comes to the english language even though Ive been known to make a few erm critical errors in the past too. Meh life goes on. But if you take this as constructive criticism - then cool. My back up job should have been as an editor. I find spelling errors in novels and the paper ALL the time. It gets annoying for me even. (must shut brain off) :blink:

Take care and hats off to ya for getting a site up and running and good luck in your venture! S/ :thumbup:


----------



## seversonspainting

Hey thanks. Yeah the garage pics are form the same time but different days. Notice the different colors, I have yet to edit out the time stamp.

Also my site is still under construction. I only have free time at night to work on it. Thanks for pointing everything out. If you want you can e-mail and we can work together. Only if you would like.

Before the site changed it was all wishy washy, I didn't even like it.


----------



## Kelly Painting

These response threads are coming in faster than I can read them....Can someone highlight the good ones for me?


----------



## vermontpainter

In general, any response to Severson is a good read at this point.


----------



## timhag

Sev doesn't know if he is coming or going.:no:


----------



## vermontpainter

timhag said:


> Sev doesn't know if he is coming or going.:no:


Sev will now become distracted by delusions of establishing a friendship with Cadchick under the guise of working on the website that he shouldnt be spending time on right now that he thinks is helping the business that he really doesnt have right now. Just a prediction.


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> Sev will now become distracted by delusions of establishing a friendship with Cadchick under the guise of working on the website that he shouldnt be spending time on right now that he thinks is helping the business that he really doesnt have right now. Just a prediction.


would that be the blind leading the blind? or the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing?


----------



## NEPS.US

His web site should be the least of his worries


----------



## timhag

what severson has going on at the moment withcadchick is like NEPS and JNLP joining forces


----------



## seversonspainting

Yeah, yeah, LOL. I really haven't stuck to much time in the site. really, Only took 2 hours last night to do all that. I just added and few things tonight.

Really I don't worry about the site to much, yes its good my ever slowly starting business, but you got to start some where I guess.

Also Timhag, your right about the blind leading the blind. That's so true. I couldn't agree more. LOL 

Anyway, Right now its about finding more business.


----------



## NEPS.US

I'm gonna get you hammered at Carlisle and you're gonna wake up with the biggest Transvestite money can buy. Pics will be posted!


----------



## seversonspainting

So, where we meeting. LOL.... Thats kind of SICK and WRONG. LOL.

You can do what you want if Im three sheets to the wind, just as long as I don't remember anything.


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> I'm gonna get you hammered at Carlisle and you're gonna wake up with the biggest Transvestite money can buy. Pics will be posted!


Keep it up and i'll make sure crows hex happens that weekend.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> So, where we meeting. LOL.... Thats kind of SICK and WRONG. LOL.
> 
> You can do what you want if Im three sheets to the wind, just as long as I don't remember anything.


 Sev really doesn't know if he's coming or going......huh?


----------



## NEPS.US

seversonspainting said:


> So, where we meeting. LOL.... Thats kind of SICK and WRONG. LOL.
> 
> You can do what you want if Im three sheets to the wind, just as long as I don't remember anything.


 
sorry ...that was for TIMHAG ....but Tim just may take you out for a few drinks now. He needs to get some....or any!


----------



## seversonspainting

I need some...I haven't any in............................................Well, lets not go there.


----------



## MAK-Deco

timhag said:


> Keep it up and i'll make sure crows hex happens that weekend.


Hey Tim,,

too bad we couldn't hook up for drinks two weeks ago I'll let you know the next time I am out their.


----------



## timhag

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey Tim,,
> 
> too bad we couldn't hook up for drinks two weeks ago I'll let you know the next time I am out their.


You didn't call me Mak


----------



## MAK-Deco

Yeah I knew you had the kids and by the time I thought about calling my brother and I had put a few beers away all ready...


----------



## NEPS.US

seversonspainting said:


> I need some...I haven't any in............................................Well, lets not go there.


 
You really remind me of a young Tim ....I have a feeling you two could make beautiful music together ......:brows::bangin::bangin::bangin:


----------



## seversonspainting

A nice cold on sounds really good right now, Thanks alot guys. LOL


----------



## timhag

MAK-Deco said:


> Yeah I knew you had the kids and by the time I thought about calling my brother and I had put a few beers away all ready...


We'll hook up next time tho


----------



## seversonspainting

NEPS.US said:


> You really remind me of a young Tim ....I have a feeling you two could make beautiful music together ......:brows::bangin::bangin::bangin:


Really, thats sweet of you say that. Unfortunately I don't swing that way. :notworthy:


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> You really remind me of a young Tim ....I have a feeling you two could make beautiful music together ......:brows::bangin::bangin::bangin:


where is crow when you need him?


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Really, thats sweet of you say that. Unfortunately I don't swing that way. :notworthy:


I truely think you don't know what way you are swinging at the moment.:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter

I'd like to state for the record that I think Cadchick was very gracious to give sev such a thoughtful review of his website. If I were to invest in one of their paint businesses, it would no doubt be Cad's at this point. Although I do think that Sev has the best chance of being the most improved painttalk member at the end of '08, when we do the annual awards. Given the baseline he is starting from, he is my pick so far.


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> I'd like to state for the record that I think Cadchick was very gracious to give sev such a thoughtful review of his website. If I were to invest in one of their paint businesses, it would no doubt be Cad's at this point. Although I do think that Sev has the best chance of being the most improved painttalk member at the end of '08, when we do the annual awards. Given the baseline he is starting from, he is my pick so far.


I second that V, We know sev is going to be good due to the fact that a new guy can create this may post in such a short time.


----------



## vermontpainter

timhag said:


> I second that V, We know sev is going to be good due to the fact that a new guy can create this may post in such a short time.


Or will he be another flash in the pan? Has anyone heard from Seth Rossitter?


----------



## seversonspainting

Hey thanks vermont. That means a lot. But I don't think I will be going any where. Trying to make friends and starting from where I am at, I need it now, LOL. Also just trying to have now.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Hey thanks vermont. That means a lot. But I don't think I will be going any where. Trying to make friends and starting from where I am at, I need it now, LOL. Also just trying to have now.


It's gonna be fun watching you grow, we will lead you to the right erection.


----------



## seversonspainting

Thanks Tim. Much appreciated


----------



## vermontpainter

timhag said:


> It's gonna be fun watching you grow, we will lead you to the right erection.


Its late, and my eyes are tired, but are you calling him a stiff?


----------



## cadchick

vermontpainter said:


> I'd like to state for the record that I think Cadchick was very gracious to give sev such a thoughtful review of his website. If I were to invest in one of their paint businesses, it would no doubt be Cad's at this point. Although I do think that Sev has the best chance of being the most improved painttalk member at the end of '08, when we do the annual awards. Given the baseline he is starting from, he is my pick so far.


 

AWWW shanks!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Man I missed the whole thing, I think I will post this on my web site under what not to hire as a painter. You guy bring it all out.:turned:


----------



## vermontpainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Man I missed the whole thing, I think I will post this on my web site under what not to hire as a painter. You guy bring it all out.:turned:


Ewing

You called it early on. Boy were you right.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh man..... you guys really did the _____ on Sev... 

Sorry Sev that you have had to take all this beating. My fault man.... for not being the rookie painter... Dang... I feel bad..... :wallbash:

Well.. Stick to your :2guns:man, you'll live.... God willing! :laughing:


----------



## seversonspainting

Oh well, some has to be the rookie painter. 

Thanks for the advice Jason.


----------



## NEPS.US

[email protected] said:


> Oh man..... you guys really did the _____ on Sev...
> 
> Sorry Sev that you have had to take all this beating. My fault man.... for not being the rookie painter... Dang... I feel bad..... :wallbash:
> 
> Well.. Stick to your :2guns:man, you'll live.... God willing! :laughing:


Don't get ahead of yourself Jason. You two are in the same category.


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself Jason. You two are in the same category.


:blink: Never knew that about you Jason.....whats up wit dat?


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself Jason. You two are in the same category.


No way NEPS, Jason is "The Machine." He is Papelbon...the painttalk closer. He gets them to sign on the line which is dotted. Sev is still learning to write his own name...


----------



## seversonspainting

Na, I got the down already.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> Na, I got the down already.


ok hotshot, show us...


----------



## [email protected]

timhag said:


> :blink: Never knew that about you Jason.....whats up wit dat?


You never knew what about me? Me is not follow-n ya here.... help.... :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected]

NEPS.US said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself Jason. You two are in the same category.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Love ya man!


----------



## seversonspainting

See here is my name

Nathan Severson, see I can right it or type it. LOL HA, got ya.


----------



## vermontpainter

seversonspainting said:


> See here is my name
> 
> Nathan Severson, see I can right it or type it. LOL HA, got ya.


Ok now count to 5


----------



## timhag

[email protected] said:


> You never knew what about me? Me is not follow-n ya here.... help.... :whistling2:


You are acting like Severson....man oh man:no:


----------



## seversonspainting

1, 2, 3, 5. How did I do.


----------



## [email protected]

timhag said:


> You are acting like Severson....man oh man:no:


I didn't know that about me either.... 

Thanks man... I need some therapy.. I'm headed out to the garden....


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> See here is my name
> 
> Nathan Severson, see I can right it or type it. LOL HA, got ya.


You sure are the best righter on painttalk. NOOOOOO doubt about it!


----------



## seversonspainting

Ok so I spelt wright wrong. My bad. You got make it so, OUT THERE. LOL. jk.


----------



## timhag

seversonspainting said:


> Ok so I spelt wright wrong. My bad. You got make it so, OUT THERE. LOL. jk.


UMMMMMM SPELT is not a word......you are batting a thousand.


----------



## seversonspainting

You sound like the English teacher I had in middle school. Had to correct me on everything. GRRRRR. LOL


----------



## tsunamicontract

seversonspainting said:


> Ok so I spelt wright wrong. My bad. You got make it so, OUT THERE. LOL. jk.


maybe Nathan can send you a paint talk dictionary to him when he hits 250.
but yah not only did you make up another word spelt (well ok its a kind of wheat but not even close to how you are trying to use it) but wright? common, still wrong. Maybe you can call your self a paintwright.


----------



## [email protected]

tsunamicontract said:


> ............ but wright? common, still wrong. Maybe you can call your self a paintwright.


Your soooo write! Way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract

or am I rite?


----------



## tsunamicontract

I am a firm believer that even though we are painters, we still have to spell things correctly. And present our selves in a professional manner.


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> I am a firm believer that even though we are painters, we still have to spell things correctly. And present our selves in a professional manner.


I am a firm believer that if you cant read the PDCA standards, you shouldnt be allowed to own a paint business. You dont have to understand or retain the words, you should just have to have the reading skills that it would take to properly enunciate the words, sentences and paragraphs. That would be a start.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

tsunamicontract said:


> or am I rite?


That not write, Can't we all just get along? :balloon:


----------



## painttofish

Wow, missed most of July. I certainly didn't miss much worth reading (at least on this thread). I have learned some things in my life. One thing is for certain. You can't fix stupid!


----------



## JNLP

timhag said:


> UMMMMMM SPELT is not a word......you are batting a thousand.


Guess what tubbs... It is indeed a word. Look it up. :tt2:
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/spelt




- Pint


----------



## mistcoat

timhag said:


> UMMMMMM SPELT is not a word......you are batting a thousand.


*spelt* 
_Verb_
a past of *spell*1

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## seversonspainting

thanks guys for clearing that up. LOL


----------



## tsunamicontract

no, sorry, just because todays laziness allows for making up of words and incorporation of them into the online dictionary does not mean they are now a word. But yah, spelt is ancient wheat. The past tense of spell is just because of lazy people like Sev, not because it actually is a word. Check a real dictionary.


----------



## mistcoat

tsunamicontract said:


> no, sorry, just because todays laziness allows for making up of words and incorporation of them into the online dictionary does not mean they are now a word. But yah, spelt is ancient wheat. The past tense of spell is just because of lazy people like Sev, not because it actually is a word. Check a real dictionary.


Tsunami

Have a look... http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/spelt?view=uk (cannot get "realer" than the Oxford). :no:
Remember, the English taught you how to speak correctly, you're the ones who've messed it all up :whistling2:

I love you tho' dude :notworthy:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## painttofish

YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID:thumbup:


----------



## fungku




----------



## mistcoat

fungku said:


>


We got thrown off a job in an occupied office block in London years ago for putting up signs saying "WET PANTS"
It was occupied mainly by women for a "Womans" magazine who took offence.
Oh how we laughed when we were given verbal warnings, not!!! :jester:

mistcoat(UK)


----------

